

Ask HN: Good basic Android handset for development? - gmac

To date I've been a fairly committed iPhone user, and I developed an iPhone app which I'm using for data collection as part of my PhD (mappiness.org.uk).<p>An Android port is the most requested feature on the app's feedback forum and, having never touched an Android phone, I think the first step is probably to use one for a bit and see how it works and how it feels.<p>So, 3 questions:<p>- I see 'Android Dev Phones' mentioned on developer.android.com, but I can't see what the terms (or UK availability) are without paying to join the dev programme. Anyone know?<p>- I'm in the UK, and it seems I can pick up a Samsung Galaxy Ace or HTC Wildfire S for around £150 pay-as-you-go. Is either of those a particularly good or bad bet for development/testing?<p>- Any other opinions regarding a good (budget) dev phone and the best way to get hold of one?
======
gmac
In answer to my own question, the ZTE Blade (available as the Orange San
Francisco in the UK) looks like an excellent bet.

Decent hardware, free to unlock, easy to root, and only £100. Comes with 2.1
or (not in the UK) 2.2 but is supported by CyanogenMod for 2.3.

